# Did a good thing at Walmart today. =D



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Okay I just wanted to share that when I went to Walmart today, I rearranged their betta section. lol. And no one said anything to me. I put all the bettas where they would be seen, like they did have them up on the to shelf where no one could see them. So I rearranged the shelves, put decorations up top and put the bettas all neatly where they could be seen. I feel better now. lol


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

lol that's awesome


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

LOL now people can hopefully see how beautiful they are instead of just some fish that they keep us decorations.


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

haha, awesome! 

My Walmart barely has any betta's, usually there is only about 2 when I go. xD


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Aww so cute Vikki! When I went to Petsmart the other day they had them all off the shelf. They must have just done water changes - the water was awfully clean...plus there were an awful lot - maybe a new shipment.


----------



## Shawtee (Jun 2, 2009)

haha viki, tell me you work in walmart, thats crazy if you just walked in there haha x


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yay!!!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

That's cute! My walmart usually only has about 8 at most, dying bettas in filthy cups


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Shawtee said:


> haha viki, tell me you work in walmart, thats crazy if you just walked in there haha x


I don't think she does lol. She just sounds a lil OCD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Great job, Vikki!!!


----------



## RoseyD (Jul 12, 2009)

Vikki, if you're looking for a job - maybe that would be a good place to start - all those bettas need you... imagine - you could bring change to that fish department - And you could give proper training to those people who come in to look at the bettas on what tanks to get, etc... 

I wonder if you could specify that you want to work in the fish department?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

No I don't work at Walmart. I was having a betta OCD moment. LOL


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I dunno, it would be interesting to work there. I'll have to look into it.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

*Vikki rules!!*


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

haha, thanks.


----------



## RoseyD (Jul 12, 2009)

Vikki, for the sake of the fish ... imagine if you could bring change to those little fish's lives? 

I'm not saying to stay there forever, mind you - but it would be a way to pay some bills until you find your dream job... 

The bettas would probably be blowing bubbles just seeing you come in to work - because they'd know you'll find them good homes. You could sway people shopping in the pet department over to the betta aisle and talk about what sweet fish they are...


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol I'll deff look into it. The only problem is that I'm supposed to be starting a job up at a restaurant cooking sometime next week. So Walmart will have to be a back up plan.


----------



## RoseyD (Jul 12, 2009)

You could always do it part-time too... I wonder if they would give discounts if you work there... 

Imagine if the fish get sick you could set up betta sick tanks for them ... Show people how fish really should be taken care of. 

Now would you rather cook? hot stove and summer? ... Or would you rather work in an AC'ed store with lots of betta friends to destress with that working is real hard... 

(playing total devil's advocate)... yah, yah, I'm a real pest.


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Yay!! That was so nice of you ! Believe me, I have gotten those impulses before to just rearrange Walmart's entire fish section, but that's just me, lol. Was anyone like staring at you, saying, "Who is this girl, is she a new employee?" lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Go Vikki! Go Vikki! Go Vikki! LOL


----------



## ElmoFish (Jul 18, 2009)

Thats awesome! I spend a lot of time in the betta section of my local pet store rearranging the jars so i can get a better look at each of them.. it's a bad habit, I already have a new guy to take over one of my boys tanks, and i haven't even finished cycling my 10 gallon yet, lol.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Well there was a lady in the fish section coming and going, she worked there. But she didn't say anything. I just kept moving and rearranging. A couple buyers stared but I don't think they thought I worked there because I wasn't wearing anything Walmartish and I had my purse. lol
& it depends on who pays me better, my cousin is hiring me so I think that may work better, lol. I'm gonna try though.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Whoo hoo! good job! lol I've decided I wanted to work at petsmart's fish department when i turn 16, not too long...


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

That is awesome! lol Great job Vikki. And good luck with your new job- whatever you decide to do I'm sure you will be great at it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck with your new job, Vikki!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Good luck from me too!


----------



## sharon (Aug 16, 2009)

well done, I once stole a goldfish from the kindergarten class where I helped out (I put it in a plastic crayon box and took it to a friend who had goldfish, it was in a neglected, dirty,algae covered tank, ignored by all, i said it had died at dinnertime,


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

sharon said:


> well done, I once stole a goldfish from the kindergarten class where I helped out (I put it in a plastic crayon box and took it to a friend who had goldfish, it was in a neglected, dirty,algae covered tank, ignored by all, i said it had died at dinnertime,


As much as I think stealing is wrong...good job!!!! LOL.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Lol!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

good for you!!!!!!! *cheers*


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

MrVampire181 said:


> As much as I think stealing is wrong...good job!!!! LOL.


I agree. Plus, if you are rescuing a neglected animal I don't think it counts as stealing. The animal is not an object so it can't be "stolen" any more than a person can be "stolen." I'd call it rescuing .

Note, I do not steal (even animals) but I can't fault someone for taking an animal that is being abused..especially if no one even misses it's presence.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

That's how we got my first dog. She was being kicked everyday and my grandma's coworker told her about it. My grandma went to the people's house and stole her, I don't even think they cared.  When we got her she had a broken bone in her front paw and a dislocated hip. But that was 12 years ago. We just recently had to put her down in June, at age 17 which is really long for a dog but especially long for a husky/alaskan malamute mix. Never showed her age though. At 16 she was keeping up with my neighbor's 3 year old dog. She was the best pet I could ever ask for.
Sorry for the sort of digression.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about your dog. She was lucky to have a good home with people who loved her after the abuse she took with those other people.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I have a Siberian husky. Husky's are tough dogs. Very smart too. Sorry you had to put her down though. Yeah I don't encourage stealing but if an animal is in a tough predicament, I would take them too.


----------



## Phether (Aug 22, 2009)

Things you do to entertain yourself.. haha :] Are you a little OCD sometimes?


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

I agree that it is ok if the people don't care about the animal enough that they don't even care its gone and/or its being neglected or abused. My neighbor has had huskys for as long as i can remember. Two he had to put down, one then the other, but they lived really long. They both got cancer and i think it was hereditary because they were father and son. I'm rambling, but he got a new one and I think they are great dogs lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My second betta came from a neighbor who neglected him. I don't know why she got him in the first place. She didn't want to do water changes every week. She fed him one pellet a day. She kept him in a half gallon vase. She said water changes once a month were going to have to be good enough because he wasn't made of gold and could easily be replaced!! Some of you may have heard this story before. I don't understand people who want pets but refuse to care for them.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

That sounds horrible!! So glad you got him outta there. Which one of yours is he?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He died about a year and a half ago. She had him for about 4 months then I had him a little over 3 years.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh, lol. I was curious. Sorry to hear about him, but I'm sure he had a great life with you


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 23, 2009)

I am so bad about re-arranging a whole section of a store... OCD!


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your fish..


----------

